# Savanna crosses as fair goats?



## EandEBoersWV (Dec 12, 2011)

To start out, I solely breed for fair goats(4H/FFA projects). I have a few nubian/savanna crosses and am planning on breeding them to a quality boer buck. Does anyone have experience with this breeding combination? I'm also looking at getting pure savanna does also. I'm just curious if they will be competitive in a market wether class at the county level. TIA.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

If you want to be competitive, you would probably be better off getting some boer does to breed to the boer buck. It's hard enough to win with straight boers. Sorry if this isn't what you wanted to hear.


----------



## ChristineBaize (Feb 5, 2015)

We raise Fullblood and percentage Savannas. My son won the Meat market doe class at our county fair last year with his Savanna/boer doe, over a lot of boer does. :-D


----------



## crawly (Apr 15, 2014)

I've got some Boer/Savannahs kids on theground right now. They sure look nice. i don't know anything about showing but they're thick.


----------



## ChristineBaize (Feb 5, 2015)

Here is one of our Savanna crosses at one week old. Look at his legs.


----------

